# اقتراح فني



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2013)

*مساء الخير كل واحد حسب توقيته المحلي
الاقتراح اللي عندي 
بصراحه لطلب اللي هطلبه موجود في منتديات كتير 
بس للاداريين مش الاعضاء

الطلب عباره عن الاشاره او عمل " Tag "
لحد في موضوع او مشاركه 


يعني بدل ما اروح احط لينكك الموضوع في بروفيل حد ابعت دعوه لكل اصدقائي** ل**مشاهده الموضوع 

وده هيزود النشاط في الموضوعات 
وهيوفر جهد كبير 

 سلام بقي مستني الرد 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مايو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * الطلب عباره عن الاشاره او عمل " Tag "
> لحد في موضوع او مشاركه *​


*هو أنا مكتوب عليا أقرا لواحد يقولى :
ساكب سكيب الروح المُشرأب بلانهائية محدودة عند أفق شمس الشروق
والتانى يقولى أعمل ( تاج ) ؟؟؟
متشرح يا عم بتأنى لمن هم على شاكلتى
هو أنت تقصد المتفيسون يعنى يتفيسوا على أصحابهم 
والمتوترين يتوترو ع الووول ؟
!!!!!!!!!!
مزيدٌ من الشرح والأيضاح أخى الفاضل ... أسرع الله من راماتك 
وبارك لك فى هاردك .... ولا هنك لكَ جهازاً  
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو أنا مكتوب عليا أقرا لواحد يقولى :
> ساكب سكيب الروح المُشرأب بلانهائية محدودة عند أفق شمس الشروق
> والتانى يقولى أعمل ( تاج ) ؟؟؟
> متشرح يا عم بتأنى لمن هم على شاكلتى
> ...



*التاج اخي الكريم عباره عن اشاره 
او رابط دعوي 
يرسله احد الاشخاص 
لاحد اخر من الاشخاص 
ويكون بمثابه دعوه لرؤيه المشهد محل الدعوه السابق ذكره
ويظهر لك في الملتقي الاجتماعي المسمي بالفيس بوك علي شكل اشعار 
اما في الحاله المطلوب تنفيذها هنا سيكون في شكل تنبيه 
مثل التنبيه برساله خاصه 
او التنبيه بتقيم 
الخ الخ ...........

وهذا ما يطلق عليه التاج 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 مايو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ويظهر لك في الملتقي الاجتماعي المسمي بالفيس بوك علي شكل اشعار
> *​


*لعن الله شارب الفيس وحامله وساقيه والقابض ثَمنِه كالقابض على ( بكرة التواليت )
كلما شد منها لا يدرى أين يضعها 
إذن الأمر يقتصر أخى فى الله على المُتفسيين والمُتفسيات
شكرا على المعلومة 
" لايكك " الله وجعله من " تشييرات " أعمالك  *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (21 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لعن الله شارب الفيس وحامله وساقيه والقابض ثَمنِه كالقابض على ( بكرة التواليت )
> كلما شد منها لا يدرى أين يضعها
> إذن الأمر يقتصر أخى فى الله على المُتفسيين والمُتفسيات
> شكرا على المعلومة
> " لايكك " الله وجعله من " تشييرات " أعمالك  *​


تعرف يا اخ عبود ان الخدمه على  الفيس بوك قويه جدا لا تقل فى قوتها عن البال توك 
فكرة رائعه 
​


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *التاج اخي الكريم عباره عن اشاره
> او رابط دعوي
> يرسله احد الاشخاص
> لاحد اخر من الاشخاص
> ...



وحياة النعمه مش فاهمه حاجه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 مايو 2013)

هو انا شوفت التعليقات انى افهم كلمة مافهمتش حاجة خالص


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2013)

يا جدعان هو انا بتكلم لاتيني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 مايو 2013)

براحة علينا
واحنا هنفهم
بلاش لوك لوك من غير فهم
مش فاهمة ياجماعة
مش اسلوب دا الله هههههههههههههههه
يعنى اوافق على حاجة مش فاهمها


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> يا جدعان هو انا بتكلم لاتيني



ياريت ياعياد
لو كان لاتيني ولا من بلاد الهنود الحمر كنا فهمنا
ههههههههه سووووووووووووري


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> وحياة النعمه مش فاهمه حاجه


*الحمد لله ...يعنى مش لوحدى اللى مش فاهم فى الفلقس بوك*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مايو 2013)

اشرحلكم انا--
فى الفيسبوك لما الواحد بينزل صوره 
و عايز الصوره دى تروح لكذا واحد من اصحابه--
بيقوم عامل حاجه اسمها تاج---
يعنى يروح يقف على الصوره و يدوس على كلمه تاج و يدوب يكتب اسامى الناس الى عايز توصلهم الصوره دى--
بدل ما يقعد يلف على بروفايل واحد واحد و يحط له لينك الصوره-- 
 و اول ما يدوس تاج ممكن يكتب بئا كذا اسم فى نفس الوقت--
 و توماتيكى بيروح الموضوع لكل الاسامى الى إتكتبت  اساميهم فى التاج و يدوب يدوسوا على التنبيه الى جالهم و يلاقوا نفسهم فى الموضوع او  بيتفرجوا على الصوره 

فى حد فهم حاجه؟؟


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشرحلكم انا--
> فى الفيسبوك لما الواحد بينزل صوره
> و عايز الصوره دى تروح لكذا واحد من اصحابه--
> بيقوم عامل حاجه اسمها تاج---
> ...


----------



## tamav maria (21 مايو 2013)

بعد شرح حبو 
ياريت يكون فيه الخاصيه دي بس تكون للاعضاء كمان
مش للمشرفين والاداره بس علي الاقل الاعضاء المباركيين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> براحة علينا
> واحنا هنفهم
> بلاش لوك لوك من غير فهم
> مش فاهمة ياجماعة
> ...




*من غير لوك لوك اهو ايه الاسلوب اللي يعجب حضرتك 
يا ريت تعرفيني علشان اتعلم
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> بعد شرح حبو
> ياريت يكون فيه الخاصيه دي بس تكون للاعضاء كمان
> مش للمشرفين والاداره *بس علي الاقل الاعضاء المباركيين*


*أشمعنى المباركين يعنى ؟
على راسهم ريشة والا على راسهم ريشة 
والا توماتيكى توماتيكى ...على رأى حوبو ؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *من غير لوك لوك اهو ايه الاسلوب اللي يعجب حضرتك
> يا ريت تعرفيني علشان اتعلم
> *​


*البُنية بتهرج ...بتضحك يعنى ...بتهزر ...مُداعبة بريئة 
مش قصدها *​


----------



## My Rock (21 مايو 2013)

لا اعتقد انها ممكنة في الجيل الثالث من نسخة المنتدى الذي نستعمل (vbulletin)
لكن رأيت هذه الامكانية وامكانيات اخرى راعة (كالتنبه عند الاقتباس) في نسخة منتدى جديد بإسم xenforo. بصراحة نسبة للإمكانيات الرائعة في هذه النسخة انا اخطط لعمل نسخة تجريبية لان نسخة المنتدى الحالية توقفت عن التطوير من سنين ونحتاج لمواكبة التطور.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مايو 2013)

My Rock قال:


> لا اعتقد انها ممكنة في الجيل الثالث من نسخة المنتدى الذي نستعمل (vbulletin)
> لكن رأيت هذه الامكانية وامكانيات اخرى راعة (كالتنبه عند الاقتباس) في نسخة منتدى جديد بإسم xenforo. بصراحة نسبة للإمكانيات الرائعة في هذه النسخة انا اخطط لعمل نسخة تجريبية لان نسخة المنتدى الحالية توقفت عن التطوير من سنين ونحتاج لمواكبة التطور.


*
كلام جميل 
في انتظار التريه للنظام الجديد
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 مايو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *من غير لوك لوك اهو ايه الاسلوب اللي يعجب حضرتك
> يا ريت تعرفيني علشان اتعلم
> *​



لا يااخى احنا اللى بنتعلم منك
دا هزار مش عجب حضرتك
فيبقى اسفين يااااستاذ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *البُنية بتهرج ...بتضحك يعنى ...بتهزر ...مُداعبة بريئة
> مش قصدها *​



شكرا ياباشا للتوضيح ربنا يخليك لينا


----------



## tamav maria (22 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أشمعنى المباركين يعنى ؟
> على راسهم ريشة والا على راسهم ريشة
> والا توماتيكى توماتيكى ...على رأى حوبو ؟
> *​



ابدا المباركين شالوا الريشه من زمان
غلطه كتابيه بس ياعبود 
زي بعضه نخليها توماتيكي


----------

